# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  مفاجأة.. مهرجان جرش يدعو محمد عسّاف

## هدوء عاصف

*
مفاجأة.. مهرجان جرش يدعو محمد عسّاف




وجهت ادارة مهرجان جرش للثقافة والفنون في دورته الثامنة والعشرين دعوة للفنان الفلسطيني محمد عساف الفائز بمسابقة محبوب العرب التي بثت على محطة الام بي سي، للمشاركة في المهرجان الذي يقام في الفترة من 26 حزيران ولغاية 9 تموز المقبل .

وقال المدير التنفيذي للمهرجان محمد ابو سماقة لوكالة الانباء الاردنية (بترا)، انه تم تقديم التهنئة لعساف باسم اللجنة العليا للمهرجان بمناسبه فوزه بالمسابقة على مستوى الوطن العربي، معبرا عن تقديره لهذه الانجاز الكبير الذي حققه المطرب الذي ارتبط بفنه بمعاناة شعبه، ورسم الفرحة على الجميع وخاصة في الاردن الذي يتمازج بتاريخه وجغرافيته ووحدة الشعبين الشقيقين الذين يرتبطان بمصير واحد.*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*كأنو رمضآآن على الابواب . .
و شعوب تموت وهمآ بدهم يغنوآآ . . 

*

----------

